

An Entrepreneur Who Wouldn’t Be Stopped by Anything - rscale
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/26/business/smallbusiness/an-entrepreneur-who-wouldnt-be-stopped-by-anything.html?_r=0

======
mathgladiator
Completely off topic, but this would make a great card against humanity.

"An Entrepreneur Who Wouldn’t Be Stopped by Anything Except ____________"

